# Killer Night on the River!



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Caught a bunch, not too shabby.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

What do you think Andrew, striped bass or hybrid? 



(EDIT: I'm assuming hybrid because of slight break in lines & the water temperature. However, the water was cooling due to rain & the fish has a slender yet fat shape...and a huge mouth. The difference still perplexes me.)


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

Looks a bit more like a striper in the photo on the ground, but more like a hybrid in the photo where you're holding. I'd put my money on hybrid. Very impressive one, by the way! And a nice story.

I got this one, plus others, in the ocean in Rhode Island Saturday night. I'll post more pics and the story when my friend sends me the rest of the photos. You can see that it's significantly less deep than your fish, for its length.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Nice! 


I'm confident this one is a hybrid but I have begun questioning every one.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Definitely a hybrid striper, man I love those fish. There is nothing like being near a dam/tailrace and seeing a pack of hybrids go nuts in a feeding frenzy on the surface.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Sweet catch!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

TheCream said:


> Definitely a hybrid striper, man I love those fish. There is nothing like being near a dam/tailrace and seeing a pack of hybrids go nuts in a feeding frenzy on the surface.


They do it at East Fork lake too (and every other lake they occupy of course). It's mind blowing to have 100, maybe 200 or even 500 white bass & hybrids busting shad all around you. 

The largest blitzes I've seen have been on Brookville Res... the white bass blitz consists of thousands of fish & moves all over the lake in July (now) Saw my first real true striped bass blitz at Brookville also, and let me tell you, it's downright scary!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Dang! Are there any hybrids around cleveland to be found? I mean, I know they aren't in the great lakes, or at least so I think...


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

The other night seemed to be a really good night any fish wise.


I myself went fishing for carp, saw 10 feeders, hooked all 10, landed four. the biggest I landed was around 30 pounds or so, and the biggest I hooked went upwards of 40. Something about fishing before or after a storm gets 'em all riled up!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

crkwader said:


> The other night seemed to be a really good night any fish wise.
> 
> 
> I myself went fishing for carp, saw 10 feeders, hooked all 10, landed four. the biggest I landed was around 30 pounds or so, and the biggest I hooked went upwards of 40. Something about fishing before or after a storm gets 'em all riled up!



I bought a cool watch from Japan just because it has barometric pressure on it. 











crkwader, I did notice when I got to my spot the carp were rippin' it up! I am definitely a believer when it comes to fishing during low pressure.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Looking forward to your other pictures Mr. Stoehr!


----------



## crkwader (Nov 7, 2008)

Clayton said:


> Dang! Are there any hybrids around cleveland to be found? I mean, I know they aren't in the great lakes, or at least so I think...


clayton, good luck finding any stripers here(I should say with any consistency) in the northeast part of ohio. I believe there are some more towards toledo/bowling green area?


----------



## Spyderbell (Jun 10, 2010)

crkwader said:


> clayton, good luck finding any stripers here(I should say with any consistency) in the northeast part of ohio. I believe there are some more towards toledo/bowling green area?


any ideas of where (toledo-ish)? i'd love to find something new to do since i can't seem to find a decent place for panfish around here


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Looking forward to your other pictures Mr. Stoehr!


I'll post a separate thread. Still waiting on the pictures from my friend, who had some computer (but not camera) problems here after a recent storm.


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Saw my first real true striped bass blitz at Brookville also, and let me tell you, it's downright scary!


I've seen some impressive ones here on the east coast as well. But in terms of scary, a big bluefish blitz in the middle of the night is the scariest, since they can actually bite you! (They aren't going to if you're wading...but you do have to remind yourself of that about every 5 minutes)


----------



## Andrew S. (May 22, 2010)

crkwader said:


> The other night seemed to be a really good night any fish wise.
> 
> 
> I myself went fishing for carp, saw 10 feeders, hooked all 10, landed four. the biggest I landed was around 30 pounds or so, and the biggest I hooked went upwards of 40. Something about fishing before or after a storm gets 'em all riled up!


Very impressive numbers! 

My carp spot holds plenty of fish up to about 12 lbs, with the occasional fish pushing 20, but I've never landed anything over about 12-15 lbs.

I used to fish a lake in California that had carp that appeared to be 40 inches long...logs with scales instead of bark. But I wasn't fishing for them back then.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I've been on Lake Cumberland in the middle of the night, up in a cove...fog so thick you have to wait it out. BOOM! BOOM BOOM! Sounds like it's raining bowling balls!

I couldn't imagine hearing the water frothing with toothed beasts all around me!


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

At some point in my life I'd like to pursue bluefish. It sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Andrew Stoehr said:


> I've seen some impressive ones here on the east coast as well. But in terms of scary, a big bluefish blitz in the middle of the night is the scariest, since they can actually bite you! (They aren't going to if you're wading...but you do have to remind yourself of that about every 5 minutes)


On multiple occasions I have seen surfers paddling through huge pods of bluefish annihilating bunker. I never cringe so hard as I do at those moments.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Another good night. Levels jumped 400 cubic feet per second in the hour after I got off work. Conditions _ideal._ My cell phone turned on & up, close to my ears...my wife due to deliver my second son any day. My big Friday night was going to be spent knee deep in some current with the long rod!

My best friend / best man was with me, along with his 7 year old son...and my 10 year old son. Perfect. We were all armed to the teeth with our favorite implements. I'll cut it short & get to the photos, finish the tale later. 


Emerger?









Sauger. (edit: Saugeye!)










Hybrid.











5 lb. Walleye?!











lil 4lb. piggy. Good way to start the weekend.


----------



## Intracoastal (Sep 12, 2009)

Fallen, 

Nice report and nice pics as always. The fish you labeled "sauger" is definitely not a sauger. It looks a lot like a saugeye; it is too golden to be a sauger and has that white tip on its tail, both influences from walleye. The spotted fins and blotchy coloration suggest it is not a pure walleye but its hybrid, the saugeye. And its a nice one at that!!! Maybe others feel differently about this taxon?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Intracoastal said:


> Fallen,
> 
> Nice report and nice pics as always. The fish you labeled "sauger" is definitely not a sauger. It looks a lot like a saugeye; it is too golden to be a sauger and has that white tip on its tail, both influences from walleye. The spotted fins and blotchy coloration suggest it is not a pure walleye but its hybrid, the saugeye. And its a nice one at that!!! Maybe others feel differently about this taxon?



Thanks for the heads up. I haven't spent any time chasing any of the three species except for walleye. I based my assumption on the advice of a guide who told me saugeye are much more rare in this particular river than sauger, as sauger are the naturally occurring version. I should have been more attentive to the mottling & white tip fin. 


The walleye was the real shocker!


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

JESUS MAN, nice fishing!

I'll take you up on your offer - just tell me where to drive to meet you and I'd love to fish your secret river. It is apparently completely ridiculous in terms of its fish holding. Do you read where to cast, or just kinda swing through the current looking for them?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Clayton said:


> JESUS MAN, nice fishing!
> 
> I'll take you up on your offer - just tell me where to drive to meet you and I'd love to fish your secret river. It is apparently completely ridiculous in terms of its fish holding. Do you read where to cast, or just kinda swing through the current looking for them?



Hybrids like the same kind of water whether below a tailrace or holding in the hydraulics of a fast moving section of river. The combination of rapidly rising/falling water & geological features equals superb fishing, for a lot of species. 

I have another baby on the way in the next week or so, after he's born & settled in we'll get together.


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

Yea what Clayton said. I haven't had that kinda luck anywhere in SW Ohio. Great job.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Nice report!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I deleted the thread with the story in the other forum, it was about to go downhill. My fault. 

Anyways, I'm going to repost it here with those pictures, I really only wanted the fly guys to see it anyhow...


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

I don't normally choose to fish during storms, apparently the storms choose me. Liking the barometer & eager to fish, I grabbed a bag full of lures for my brother, my chest pack & the 10' 7 weight fly rod. I hit the door, paying no mind to the MacBook Pro idling in my recliner... the radar just a click away. It was approaching 7 o'clock as I arrived at my brother's house, the radio of the car chattering about scattered thunderstorms. I turned it down to discuss our options.... 

Do we want to go after striper, in an area where the odds of hooking up with smallies was slimmer? Or do we head to some relatively shallow flats that have a deep channel close by, where the carp & smallies will be plentiful? Two factors played a role in my decision. One, my brother's reel had a very small amount of horrendous quality line on it...definitely not striper-ready... barely fish ready. Two, I've been on a carp kick lately & the shallow flats are the only place I've ever seen a pod of Shorthead Redhorse. This area also produces numerous large bronzebacks for me. My mind was made up. 

The destination was about a 40 minute trip & the waning daylight had me nervous. Not because I sense the impending electrical storm, but because wading after dark at this location is "not encouraged". As we entered the 35th minute of the trek, a downpour of epic proportions began. I looked at Andrew & said THIS SUCKS. As we pulled into the access & snaked our way back to the honey hole, the rain subsided. The ominous clouds overhead did not however. As soon as I set foot in the water, I see carp immediately & begin casting to them with no luck. My bro's first cast? Flings the lure off, the line snapping for no apparent reason. 

At this point, its a delicate dance of common sense & desire to succeed as it seems with every lift of the 10' rod, the clouds directly overhead rumble. As the rain slowly picks up intensity again, my brain gets the best of me & I call us off the water. No need to get soaked AND electrocuted.

I can see the sky is patchy & the ride home is stopped short as we pass another favorite hole of mine. I had considered fishing here earlier but really felt the odds weren't in my brother's favor. With the sky above us clear & the lightning far off to the East, we worked our way down to the water. It was the 3rd cast into a nice swirl, the top water minnow buzzed loud enough I could hear it from a distance. His ratty line was put to the test. The smallie smashed the lure in what could only be described as terrifying for a baitfish. Little fight at first, AJ was convinced it was a small fish. The little pig then jumped out of the water about 20" or so & I saw my brother's eyes light up. I waded back to his location & grabbed the victory photo. 










Seeing this fish caught really got my blood pumping. I knew the rain we had just weathered (at both locations) would be washing in baitfish, raising the river levels & cooling the water, effectively energizing the fish. I felt the conditions to be perfect for a tango with my favorite adversary. I edged my way to the churning hydraulic & began pulling line from the reel. I eased into the motions, casting the chartreuse over white clouser upstream, across stream, into slack water & stripping it back to me in a staccato fashion. The sky was beautiful tones of purple & orange as I slowly stripped the fly across the bottom, right on the seam where turbulent water meets calm. The fish hit with power that I can't begin to describe, nearly pulling the rod from my hand. The stripped line at my feet began shooting through the guides at an amazing pace. I immediately panicked, the line wrapping around my hand, watch, rod butt & reel. Previous experience has taught me that this is a death sentence for your catch, as soon as you remove the mechanical advantage of the rod, your line may as well be a silk spider web. Through sheer luck I somehow untangled everything in time to feel the ten foot rod bend tremendously as the force of nature began ripping drag. 


"STRIPER!" I yelled, my knees trembling, drag still singing. I clicked the Abel Super 6 drag down 2 clicks, slowing but not stopping the fish. I knew I'd have to run down the river bank, and run down the river bank I did. With every 20 yards of line gained, another 20 would rip back out. The Morones are masters of the current, using it to their advantage to make you think you've hooked something you'd see on River Monsters.

100 yards downstream, covered in river water, sweat & a smile....legs still visibly shaken, the 10 lb. hybrid came to hand. I thought to myself, can this get any better? A killer bronzeback for my brother & now this?!




















Entertaining the thought that it _could_ get better, I continued to fish after safely releasing the hybrid to swim off into the sunset. 


Maybe 20 minutes later, similar technique, I feel a dull but powerful smash on the end of my line. I lift the rod to confirm & what feels like a catfish begins ripping line. With the drag set for the striper, the gar almost immediately comes to the surface & tailwalks for 5' . In all honesty, at this point I'm not really sure what I have hooked. Gar did not cross my mind because the clouser was tied on a 1/0 hook, not exactly ideal for hooking the bony mouth of the prehistoric creatures. 

As the fish continued to fight valiantly, I thought for a minute it may be a muskie? Can't be? One final walk across the water told me what it was. A 32" Shortnose Gar!





















I'll save you the additional story about getting the fish unhooked & photo'd, which was an embarassment, hilarious & humbling all rolled into one. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Nice like always seth!!!! Amazing story, pictures, and fish! Always happy to see a friend slayin the fishies!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

How about that walleye Jeremy?! Crazy stuff I tell ya...

(Edit: The walleye was feeding about 18" from my friends legs. I saw it come up to the surface a couple times and shouted to my buddy RIGHT AT YOUR FEET DUDE! RIGHT THERE! Within a few seconds he says "WHATEVER IT IS, I GOT IT!"... on a UglyStik Ultralight to boot...)


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

lol 5lb walleye on an ultra light! Tell your friend congrats! What did he catch it on? Crankbait? With teeth like that I'd be watchin my feet a lil more I want all my piggies going home!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Buzzin said:


> lol 5lb walleye on an ultra light! Tell your friend congrats! What did he catch it on? Crankbait? With teeth like that I'd be watchin my feet a lil more I want all my piggies going home!


Trusty 1/8 oz jig head with white Mr. Twister.... the end all bait for river fishing (if ya ain't flyfishin'.  )


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I'll take that advice next time I'm at bass pro or dicks. Funny a guy just posted a pic of a 6lb lmb he caught on basically the same lure in our region! Well his was a twister tail1/4 jig head  I'll probally get a lil wet from 7 to 10 tommaro night!


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

Twister tail grubs on a jig are amazing in any water. Yesterday I caught 4 smallies, a carp, and a rock bass all on the same lure. It's so versatile. I might consider throwing one on a fly rod, despite tradition.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

roliel said:


> Twister tail grubs on a jig are amazing in any water. Yesterday I caught 4 smallies, a carp, and a rock bass all on the same lure. It's so versatile. *I might consider throwing one on a fly rod, despite tradition*.


Chucking and ducking at its finest!


----------



## roliel (Apr 30, 2010)

Okay, maybe I'll go with a bead head woolly bugger. It's basically a fly version of a jig-n-pig.


----------

